

The Life of the Buddha in Thai Manuscript Art - Thevet
http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/asian-and-african/2015/07/the-life-of-the-buddha-in-thai-manuscript-art.html

======
rcarrigan87
If you enjoyed this I would highly recommend picking up a copy of Siddhartha
by Hermann Hesse. It's a great read.

~~~
fierycatnet
But it has nothing to do with historical Buddha?

